# Using frozen egg whites



## ejw50 (Apr 2, 2005)

Does anybody have experience using frozen egg whites?


I end up using more yolks than whites, so I freeze the whites. When I use the whites again, the product come out "wetter" or "less firm" or something.. Macaroons or dacquoise don't hold their shape, Italian Meringue isn't as stiff, and so on.

I have tried putting a small pinch of powdered egg whites but this
does not seem to help much. Maybe I need more.

Has anybody else worked with frozen whites before?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Frozen egg whites don't whip up the way fresh whites do. There are frozen pasteurized whites available commercially, and they contain a whipping aid (usually guar gum). I have never tried using guar gum with fresh frozen whites, but it's worth looking into, if you have a regualr surplus that you intend to whip. 
I recently learned that sodium lauryl sulfate is also a whipping aid, but I don't know where it can be purchased in small quantities.


----------



## ejw50 (Apr 2, 2005)

I will try that, thanks


----------



## valvanite (May 18, 2005)

are you making sure that your thawing whites are just above room temp? 

i have frozen egg whites at work as, at least 60 per 2ltr ice cream container, and at least 5 or 6 containers!

i try my best not to use them and save them for 'emergencies'

a good way to get rid of white is to make tuiles?

ill use 24 white to a single mix, and ill get all diff kinds of garnish from it, and even more so when i play around with a bif of chocolate and fruit colours or zest?

let me know how it goes :chef:


----------

